# Order of pulling power on grade



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Below is a list my engines in order of what I THINK their pulling ability up a 2.5% grade, given the same load. Am I right?

2 truck shay
280 Connie
Climax
440 spectrum
Big hauler (18 year old version, whatever that was)
440 Lilly Belle by Hartland


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Weigh your engines. My experience suggests that as a rule of thumb the heaviest will have the most pulling power and the lightest the least. Other factors such as smoothness of the wheels and traction tires also come into play. Wouldn't think that there would be much difference among your geared locomotives. You don't want to max out the engine on a regular basis. It is hard on the gears and motor. Chuck


----------

